# 1923 Coke Bottle Different Shape & Embossing



## NewbieBottler (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi!  I wondered if anyone had any info on this strange looking Coca Cola bottle?  It is marked SODA across shoulders on both side.  The bottle is marked Pat'd Nov.6 1923 and the base is marked:  Sagamore Mass. Property of Coca-Cola Bott. Co.

  Any thoughts as to value?  It has some casewear but no chips or cracks.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2006)

These were a different style of Coke bottle that were used by some local bottlers. I have two different ones. The first is a local one, embossed around the shoulder RUBE ULLRICH/ LEWISTOWN, PA. The base is embossed CC, and it is also embossed Coca Cola Bottling Co. around the bottom middle. The other one I have is embossed CC SODA around the shoulder, and LEXINGTON TENN on the base. I think these are neat Coke bottles. Here are some pics of the Rube Ullrich one. It dates to 1924, but lacks a patent date. ~Jim


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2006)

Here is the name on the front shoulder.


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2006)

I just took a look at my CC SODA bottle, and it has the same patent date as yours. The Rube Ullrich may be older, not having the patent date. We also had 1915 and 1923 patent Hobbleskirt Cokes from Lewistown. I often find broken Rube Ullrich bottles among them, they were likely used side by side. ~Jim


----------



## capsoda (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey Jim, it's a 1923 soda water bottle. That style from Pensacola, FL is very rare.


----------



## Brains (Sep 27, 2006)

i saw 1 in a shop, is it really rare in that style or just from that town?


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Cap! Ullrich must have used the Hobbleskirts for his Coke and these for soda water. That would explain why we find them together. The star Soda Water bottles must have replaced these ones. We usually find them in the later dumps. ~Jim


----------



## capsoda (Sep 28, 2006)

Those are one of the Coca Cola Company designs for their bottlers to use for flavors. They were designed to fit the same machinery as the hobble skirt bottles. Alot of bottlers use their own designs anyway though. Thats why there are so many Coke soda water flavor bottles.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 28, 2006)

I got an address for Norman J. Ullrich, 36 W. Market St listed in the 1925 Bottlers Encyclopedia. Just a little tidbit maybe you already knew.


----------



## Jim (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks, Cap and Eric. I had heard of Norman Ullrich. I believe he was Rube's son who took over the business after him. It's cool that we had a few local bottlers around here to collect bottles from. I have most of the ones that are known. I still need a Lewistown Bottling Works, but I will find one. ~Jim


----------



## Brains (Oct 2, 2006)

If that bottle is worth more than 12.50 i could go get it soon at this antique shop. Would any1 please tell me what it books for so i dont go spend my money on a commen bottle[][&:]
 Thanks in advance,
 Bryan


----------



## capsoda (Oct 2, 2006)

It's only worth $5 to $10 unless it is from a very small, defunt or no longer exsisting town. If it was a turn over bottle, only one or two orders before being replaced by another style, It could also be worth more. Research the town and company to determine if it is worth anything.

 I have seen full ones sell for only $15.


----------



## Brains (Oct 3, 2006)

well i dont think it's anything rare, it's probley like you said 5-10. Well i saved myself from that mistake, thanks for telling me[]

        -Bryan


----------



## capsoda (Oct 3, 2006)

No prob Bryan. Alot of collectors will pick those up not knowing that they aren't worth much. Some of them are very cool and there are many many different styles. The shapes the 6 1/2 ouncers come in facilatate the use of the same conveyor bottling system as the hobble skirt Coke bottle. If it fits your collection some how get it. I have several in my Coke collection.


----------

